# Illness Benefit Exemption



## siand9 (5 Jan 2011)

Hi, I have just been refused an exemption to participate on a CE scheme while on illness benefit as they deem it to be of little rehabilitave value.  I am going to appeal but am looking for any advice from anybody who has been through this process.  The work I did previously was admin and the work involved on the ce scheme is also admin which seems to be the problem.  Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Jan 2011)

Perhaps they see it as your full time admin. job was partly responsible for your illness therefore it would serve no useful purpose to return to the same type of work. As I do not know the nature of your illness this is just a guess.

Have you pointed out clearly the benefits you feel this work would have on your well-being. Usually I find it is best to write to them with any new or extra information and a letter from your GP and request a review of the situation. If they still refuse you can then go for an appeal. There is a huge backlog


----------

